# is this cage ok?



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Rotastak Super Pod at UKPetSupplies.com

this cage ok for 3 mice?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Personally I would say it is too small


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Rotastak is crap! Don't buy it!!!!

IMAC Fantasy is great for mice as you can make stuff yourself and tie it on, plus you can continue to add levels! And can find cheap on ebay if look up hamster cages.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't really like IMAC's if they were cheaper then I'd get one but isn't an additional level like £25?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

You could always make a bin cage. Or you could buy a tank and mesh the top


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> I don't really like IMAC's if they were cheaper then I'd get one but isn't an additional level like £25?


If you search hamster cages, you may find people just put hamster cage and don't actually know what its worth!

I'd say get anything other than rotastak!!


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> If you search hamster cages, you may find people just put hamster cage and don't actually know what its worth!
> 
> I'd say get anything other than rotastak!!


What's so bad about them?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Rotastak is crap! Don't buy it!!!!
> 
> IMAC Fantasy is great for mice as you can make stuff yourself and tie it on, plus you can continue to add levels! And can find cheap on ebay if look up hamster cages.


Wouldn't a mouse squeeze through the bars of an Imac Fantasy? 
I thought they might need smaller bar spacing?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> What's so bad about them?


I had Rotastak for my Chinese hamster and she loved it - whizzing up and down the levels, it was the best cage for her as they are great escape artists.

This was her cage.



































They are a pain to clean out though. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> What's so bad about them?


Poor ventilation, lack of floor space and a pain in the a**e to clean out to name a few 

Some people get on with them but personally I would avoid them


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Poor ventilation, lack of floor space and a pain in the a**e to clean out to name a few
> 
> Some people get on with them but personally I would avoid them


Ok well thanks!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

That cage is tiny 

You need to research about mice a little more.. They like lots of room, and LOVE to climb the bars on the side of cages.. they also CANNOT have wood shavings etc as they can cause terrible problems with there breathing.

A Savic Cambridge cage is lovely for mice, the bars are the right size, they have lots of room if you decorate correctly and my girls loved theres (which im now getting rid of if you are interested?)










Personally i have a Freddy 2 max for my 5 mice! My 2 girls and 3 boys live together in the cage which is decorated with everything i could think that they would need! I used fleecy blankets to cover the floor but have now started using auboise which is a dust free alternative to wood shavings  That way i can scatter feed the mice and they can dig around in the auboise and forage like they would in the wild 

Heres my mouse cage:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

If you're getting baby mice then would recommend you be very careful about putting them in a barred cage unless you manage to get one with 0.5cm spacing - unless you feel like meshing and escape-proofing it.

Even when fully grown it's surprising how small a gap they can squeeze out of...
- usually the slightly larger gap in cage doors in my exp. !


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I have an old hamster cage.. the bar spacing is about a CM maybe a tad less

Syrian Hamster Cage and Accessories Kit (Available in Store Only) | Pets at Home

It's probs not good for mice but still worth an ask.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> I have an old hamster cage.. the bar spacing is about a CM maybe a tad less
> 
> Syrian Hamster Cage and Accessories Kit (Available in Store Only) | Pets at Home
> 
> It's probs not good for mice but still worth an ask.


Too small IMO  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cherpi said:


> I have an old hamster cage.. the bar spacing is about a CM maybe a tad less
> 
> Syrian Hamster Cage and Accessories Kit (Available in Store Only) | Pets at Home
> 
> It's probs not good for mice but still worth an ask.


far too small even for a lone male, Im sorry but there arent many cages for sale that are suitable for mice really, the rat cages are often great, they like climbing height and need a lot of floor space. Have you seen Paws and Claws piccies her cage is mouse heaven. You can get a large rabbit cage and mesh it, its what Ive done to make my mousies happy little critters.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not gonna get mice at this time, might as well just get a Syrian


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i thought the pets at home link was a savic cambridge which someone previously said was perfect for mice?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lil_muppet said:


> i thought the pets at home link was a savic cambridge which someone previously said was perfect for mice?


No it was the Peggy Metro that the link took me to.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> No it was the Peggy Metro that the link took me to.


your right im just confused!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lil_muppet said:


> your right im just confused!!


Join the club, Im always confused


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> That cage is tiny
> 
> You need to research about mice a little more.. They like lots of room, and LOVE to climb the bars on the side of cages.. they also CANNOT have wood shavings etc as they can cause terrible problems with there breathing.
> 
> ...


What you want for the cage (if that's what you meant?)


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> What you want for the cage (if that's what you meant?)


Sorry, someone has already seen the post and pm'd me about the cambridge  ill let you know if it falls through though xx


----------

